# How to heat Travel Trailer  at  Rustic Campground



## jefffoxsr (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm buying a travel trailer this year and would like to go to a rustic service campground since the sites seem to be spaced with more privacy.  However, I would like to use the heater, and maybe other electric components without running a generator.  Is there a way?  

Also, anyone know of good campgrounds in Michigan where you have some privacy?  

Thanks.

Jeff Fox


----------



## Larry (Feb 25, 2002)

How to heat Travel Trailer  at  Rustic Campground

Jeff,

The furnace in your trailer does not consume large quantities of electricity.  My Motorhome has 2 6V golf cart batteries for its house batteries.  When I am boondocking I can run the furnace, friq, hot water heater all day and lights in the evening for at least 4 days before the batteries start getting low.  You can extend battery life with a small (1000 Watt) generator that runs a battery charger.  During the day run the generator to recharge the batteries.

I suspect that the real limiter is how cold it is and the amount of propane that you have available.  My 32' motorhome carries 20 gallons propane.  That is good for about 4 days when the day temps are about 40 Deg and night temps are about 15 Deg.  Michigan may be colder than that so adjust your propane usage accordingly.

Larry


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2002)

How to heat Travel Trailer  at  Rustic Campground

Jeff,
looking at your name makes me afraid that you might say of my answer "You might be a redneck if". I have found that the furnace tends to drain the battery pretty fast.  You should have two 12 v for boon docking (imo) If you do a lot on sight seeing ,driving, you could change out the vehicle battery with the rv batt. and recharge in while driving.  You may also want to consider solar panels to help keep the charge but, for the price I would agree with Larry that a small generator might be your best answer.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Cliff (Feb 25, 2002)

How to heat Travel Trailer  at  Rustic Campground

Set that rig up with one or two batteries and you'll be good to go. The best source on the net for battery information is Marks Full Time, the 12 volt side of life. URL is...
http://bart.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## travelin_man (Mar 3, 2002)

How to heat Travel Trailer  at  Rustic Campground

The fan in a furnace draws about 7 amps. If you are using the furnace on a cold day the furnace will probably be on for about 8 hours. That will result in over 60 amps being drawn from your batteries, allowing for less that 100% efficiency. 100 amp batteries will provide about 65 useable amps. You will be out of amps in two days. That's one of the reasons solar panels are popular with boondockers. Also, there are small portable propane heaters that do not use electricity (no fan) You need to be sure that there is a window open a bit to allow fresh air into the rig. 
Hope these suggestions help.

Bruce & Rosemary Monte   Seeing the USA One State at a Time


----------

